

Uber Suspends UberPOP in France Following Turmoils and Arrests - gert
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/uber-stops-uberpop-in-france-following-turmoils-and-arrests/

======
aweb
It's a shame, UberPop was really useful to mee when I had to go home late, or
when I had too many things to carry.

The government's decision really isn't informed enough. Most people using
UberPop wouldn't use taxis because their price is prohibitive, this will just
force us to take huge detours and public transportation full of inebriated
people instead of going home directly when going out late.

------
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9824759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9824759)

